# Dangerous Dale Mabry's Get Sexy Program



## Dale Mabry (Jun 10, 2003)

Ok, I started a new program a few weeks back.  I shall log my progress every day until I am down to 190-195 lbs.  I am currently at 210.

Yesterday-

Power Snatch-2 warmups with just the bar
3 sets of 8 at 115 lbs

Power Clean-4 sets of 10 at 115 lbs

Reverse Grip Barbell Row-4 sets of 8 at 165 lbs

Dumbbell Curls-2 sets of 10 at 40 lbs DBs

I cut my workout short so I could get my ass kicked on a basketball court for 30 minutes by a 50 yr old man.
Damn I am out of shape.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 10, 2003)

Tuesday-

30 minute run- Constant Aerobic
616 kcals burned
Average HR=175 bpm
Max HR=192 bpm


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 10, 2003)

wheres your diet dunc?
you know it's all about what you put down your throat....oh that did not sound good....i mean to your lips.....oh still no good.....i mean in your mouth.....damnit you know what i mean.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 10, 2003)

2500 Kcals/day, 5 meals, 1-2 gal water, 200g protein.  No other specifics in terms of dieting.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 11, 2003)

Wednesday

Flat DB Press  95s  8,6,5,5,4
Push Jerk     135  4x8
Close Grip Bench  145  9,6,6,5
Lateral Raise    20x12  30x10
Pec Deck      70x12  90x12
Tricep Pushdown  50x12  70x12  (I think this is kilos, it is a technogym POS)

Reverse Crunch    3x20
Oblique pulldown  2x20

30 mins Anaerobic Interval Training
580 kcals burned
Average HR=161 BPM
Max HR=187 BPM


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 11, 2003)

damn dunc....you sure like snatches and jerks...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 11, 2003)

I am primarily a snatch kinda guy.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 13, 2003)

Ok, so yesterday, I just played basketball for an hour.  I assume the calorie burn was great since I suck.

Today-
Rack Squats- 135x12, 225x10, 275x6, 275x6, 275x6, 275x6
1-Legged Press- 4 sets of 170x8
Seesaw ab thing I made up- 20,15,15

Short day today, I plan on running a great distance tomorrow, maybe 10 miles.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 16, 2003)

Today

Run 4.8 miles in 39:21
760 Kcals
Avergage HR=168bpm
HR High=180bpm


----------



## guy (Jun 16, 2003)

You're doing your cardio at some pretty decent BPM. 
How in shape are you already-pretty good?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 17, 2003)

I am actually in pretty bad shape relatively speaking.  I have never had a problem pushing myself to go hard, especially when I am as heavy as I am right now.  Last August, I was able to average in the high 170's for a 6 mile run and hope to get back to that, but I have just barely stared doing the 4.8 miles.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 17, 2003)

Whew, I am about to go run, so I figured I would do some measurements before I do.

Shoulders-48"
Chest-43"
Abdomen-33 1/4"
Waist-33 1/4"
Thighs-23 1/4"
Arms-14 1/2"
Calves-15 3/4"

Skinfolds-
Chest-7mm
Abdomen-25mm
Thigh-7mm

On my Polar Heart Rate Monitor, I measured my VO2 Max as 38 mL/kg/min Last week.  I had it done in November using a treadmill test and it was at 58.9 mL/kg/min.  I will stick with the HR monitor one for now and do the treadmill test again in 4 weeks since I know it will be as pitiful on that as it is on the HRM.

Goddamn I have to get my abdomen and waist circumferences down.  From my calculations, I am carrying about 20 extra lbs of fat and down about 10 lbs of muscle from my average composition.  Those skinfolds are done using cheap accumeasure calipers so I know they are not that accurate, so I will check them tomorrow at work, we have a pretty good set of calipers there.  I am giving my fat ass 4-6 weeks to drop around 15 lbs.  I ate like an asshole last night, so I can expect to drop a bit more in this first week, probably 5 lbs.  Here are my goal measurements for the end of my cut:

Chest/Shoulders same
Abdomen-28"
Waist-31"
Hopefully my arms will not get any smaller, other wise I will look like an apple with toothpicks sticking out of it.
My legs will grow, that is a certainty and I have no problem with that.  They have grown like 2 inches in the past month since I started hammering them.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 17, 2003)

Ahhh, the sweet smell of progress...

Run 4.8 miles in 39:02
843 kcals
Average HR=178bpm
Max HR=193bpm which is 1 bpm below my theoretical max.

I am very pleased with my performance, I am attributing it to my new cardio mix, it kept me going hard.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 17, 2003)

you having fun playing with yourself in here 
jj babe  yah


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 17, 2003)

I haven't the foggiest idea what you are babling about.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 19, 2003)

Todays Cardio-

Elliptical Trainer 20 mins
382 kcals
Average Hr=164
Max HR=184

Resistance Training to come


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 24, 2003)

I have 2 more days of cardio:

6/21/03
Elliptical Trainer
30:11
465 kcal
Ave HR= 153 Bpm





6/24/03
3.6 Mile Run
28:20
589 kcals
Average Heart Rate=175 BPM


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 25, 2003)

Measurements

wt=205.5 lbs
Chest 43"
Bis  14.5"
abdomen 32.25"
waist  33.25"
forearms 12.25"
Quads  22.75"
Calves  15.75"   16"


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 26, 2003)

Ok, I am gonna start getting better at keeping this damned thing.

Today
Rack Squats 2 warmups+4 sets at 275;8, 8, 6, 6
1 legged press  165x10, 255x10, 300x10, 345x8
Reverse wood choppers  40x10, 60x10, 60x10, 80x10

Run-I have no idea on the distance, I ran cross country at a park
30 mins
670 kcals
Average Heart rate= 185 bpm
Max Heart rate= 197 on some hills, above my theoretical max I guess, don't think it was calibration error, I got the same when I stopped at the end and did it manually.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 26, 2003)

Where are the before pics???


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Where are the before pics???



BF you crack me up so hard....let me go back into every guys journal....ah yes BF is a master photo requester 

so let us have em Dunc 

P.S You have the funniest named exercises i have ever heard of


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 26, 2003)

I have no pics on my computer.  Oh, and that is the name of the exercises, I didn't make them up.  I will get pics up whenever I get them, I plomise.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 16, 2003)

Weight 201

Chest 43"
Arms  14.5"
Forearms 12.25"
Abdomen  32"
Waist  32.25"
Thighs  23"
Calves   15.5"


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

k what kind of measuring tape are you using?


----------

